# compilation en utilisant un logiciel installé par fink



## plovemax (30 Novembre 2007)

bonjour

Comme dit dans le titre, je veux compiler un programme (un plug-in pour gimp) et j'ai besoin pour cela d'utiliser un autre programme que je n'ai pu installer que via fink.
J'ai défini ma variable PATH avec les chemins /sw/bin et /sw/sbin 
Lorsque je lance l'étape de configuration il ne me trouve pas le programme installé par fink;
Comment faire pour qu'il le trouve (si c'est possible)? Existe-t-il un argument à ajouter à ./configure par exemple?

merci


----------



## ntx (30 Novembre 2007)

plovemax a dit:


> Comment faire pour qu'il le trouve (si c'est possible)?


Tu peux modifier le script à ta guise, ce n'est pas bien compliquer, il suffit de fouiller un peu.


> Existe-t-il un argument à ajouter à ./configure par exemple?


Ca dépend des scripts, il y a un help qui indique les options, non ?


----------



## plovemax (2 Décembre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Tu peux modifier le script à ta guise, ce n'est pas bien compliquer, ...


Bah en fait si. C'est du chinois pour moi tout çà, je crois avoir trouvé les lignes de code où il recherche le logiciel mais je ne sais pas comment les transformer. Mais à moins qu'il n'y ai une solution simple laissez tomber. Je n'ai pas le temps de passer des heures sur un plug-in en ce moment. On verra plus tard. Peut-être que l'équipe de MacPorts l'aura porté d'ici là.

Merci de ta réponse ntx


----------



## tatouille (3 Décembre 2007)

export tes LDFLAGS/CFLAGS avant de configure --help


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2007)

Ou, si ton soft n'utilise pas _configure_ (ça arrive parfois), change les paramètres directement dans le Makefile.
Par la suite, si les bibliothèques sont chargées dynamiquement (cas général), il te faudra redéfinir la variable d'environnement LD_LIBRARY_PATH pour en tenir compte.


----------



## plovemax (14 Décembre 2007)

juste pour vous remercier d'avoir répondu.  

Je n'ai pas eu  (pas pris?) le temps pour résoudre ce problème donc je ne sais pas si les solutions proposées pourront me faire progresser. Le boulot va peut-être se calmer un peu dans les jours qui viennent, peut-être vais-je pouvoir m'y remettre.


----------

